# Fire Escape Painting - Products Process



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

We've painted many fire ecapes & rails before, but usually a quick pass with wire brush and SW DTM or Industrial Enamel



Client was thinking the possibilty of sandblasting the 2 fire escapes, but i advised that it will probably cost too much for setup & containment. Its an old time mansion, not sure what they do there, some kind of service, anyways, i know the type of work they are asking for should be top notch.

There are areas of peeling paint and rust, not entirely, but a couple of spots, maybe 10% of the total fire escape. I told her we could mechanically remove the rust spots prime & paint.

Would 1 of those wire wheels be able to feather the paint nicely? I dont want to areas scraped to be shown. 

What products do you suggest I use? Something from the SW line, prime & topcoat.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

plazaman said:


> Would 1 of those wire wheels be able to feather the paint nicely? I dont want to areas scraped to be shown.



You might consider using an angle grinder with a flap disc. The flaps are made of sandpaper, so it'll feather a lot better than a wire wheel.









If you don't own one..you can purchase a cheapo angle grinder for (way) under $100 at any box store. I haven't had much luck finding the discs, so I get them on the internet.

Far as product...you're going to need a primer suitable for bare metal, as this method will remove paint and rust, and leave nice shiny metal.

and if you don't own a decent pair of safety glasses...please buy some!

BTW.. If someone, for some reason, painted it before w/latex, forget it.

Topcoat: not familiar w/SW products...but I'm sure they have some kinda industrial/exterior enamel


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

Plaza,

I did one of those but it was spiral and it was peeling quite a bit last fall. I wire wheeled it, then used a product called 'Hammerite'. This stuff was the balls and it required no priming. Also it was so thick that it leveled any areas that we scraped and left it with a nice semi-gloss sheen. Awesome stuff. Like $50/gallon but you save money on additional coats and prep. Here's a product overview on it:

"Hammerite Rust Cap Paint
Hammerite is a long-lasting quick dry enamel paint that lets you paint right over rust, with no primer needed. Its rust-encapsulating formula and rust-preventive coating are designed to provide both interior and exterior long-lasting metal protection. Hammerite provides a decorative finish that resists corrosion and the weather. This versatile paint can be used for a variety of applications - from covering rust to painting lawn furniture, crafts, machinery, metal wagons and more. It's terrific on iron, steel and most metal surfaces. Hammerite Rust Cap paint dries to the touch in 30 minute. Recoats should be applied within 4 hours, before curing begins.
Hammerite also offers galvanized and aluminum primer for use on metal surfaces in conjunction with rust encapsulating paint."


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I've never tried the Hammerite...do you know...can it be custom mixed, or does it only come in certain colors?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

nevermind

"HAMMERITE Rust Cap paint is available in 11 smooth finish and 11 hammered finish colors – there’s sure to be one that’s perfect for your next project."


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Steve Richards said:


> nevermind
> 
> "HAMMERITE Rust Cap paint is available in 11 smooth finish and 11 hammered finish colors – there’s sure to be one that’s perfect for your next project."




i do not want to remove all the paint, only scrape the loose stuff and feather nicely, i will be priming the entire escape. Will this feather nicely? Im not sure if that hammerrite stuff is available in the US, i check the site, it seems to be a euro product.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

A grinder w/a flap disc will feather out the old paint nicely..as long it's not latex.

If you're not planning to remove ALL the paint, then don't use the grinder on ALL the railings.


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

Plaza, 

I bought it at one of the local BM stores. It is perfect for what you are doing you can basically do a light scrape/wire brush, then repaint and it will level nicely.


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Paint-Hammeri...d_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1210455079&sr=8-2

This is about what I paid at my local store. Good luck man.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

sounds good. Lets just hope i get the job. Even if i dont, its good that i know the proper prep and products for the future. thanks


----------



## dincao (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyseason do you now if the top coat is oil or acrylic, the primer says its acrylic??wondering if it voc compliant in Ny i have 7 fire escapes completly rusted and this product would work great for the HO request!!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

dincao said:


> Anyseason do you now if the top coat is oil or acrylic, the primer says its acrylic??wondering if it voc compliant in Ny i have 7 fire escapes completly rusted and this product would work great for the HO request!!


what kind of prep are you planning on doing to them?


----------



## dincao (Feb 14, 2007)

they are complete rust, not really flaking or peeling but just wire brush and if i can find something like hammerite it would be great... These are rental properties Ho knows what should be done but does not want to pay for the way i would typically prep, so my options are limited!!!


----------



## dincao (Feb 14, 2007)

Still waiting to here about this product from all the guys that said ITS GREAT!!!!! HAMMERITE THAT IS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

dincao said:


> they are complete rust, not really flaking or peeling but just wire brush and if i can find something like hammerite it would be great... These are rental properties Ho knows what should be done but does not want to pay for the way i would typically prep, so my options are limited!!!


Yep, i know they type of work they are looking for.


----------

